# All dialects: Fishy



## saira92

Hello.

How would you say this word in all dialects (fishy?)

Meaning (not completely right, honest, or legal)

For example.
Their story sounds fishy to me.

Thanks


----------



## إسكندراني

مريب، مثير للريبة او للشك


----------



## Finland

In Levantine dialects at least you can say فيها إنَّ.

HTH
S


----------



## آمين

MSA مشكوك .


----------



## ahmedcowon

Finland said:


> In Levantine dialects at least you can say فيها إنَّ.
> 
> HTH
> S



The same in Egyptian dialect: الحكاية دي فيها إنَّ


----------



## إسكندراني

I would pronounce it فيها أنّ
i don't think مشكوك is useable standalone. مشكوك فيه means doubtful.


----------



## Eternal student

Can someone give some examples of how this expression  فيها أنّ/إنَّ would be used in context? Does it always have to come at the end of a sentence? If not, what kind of thing could come after it? And does anyone have any idea about the origin of this expression. Thanks!


----------



## إسكندراني

Usually it's a set expression, الحكاية فيها إنّ


----------



## Eternal student

إسكندراني said:


> Usually it's a set expression, الحكاية فيها إنّ



Thanks! And is it always pronounced _inna _(or _anna_)? Is that word perceived to be the complementizer meaning 'that', even though it doesn't make any obvious sense here?


----------



## إسكندراني

Eternal student said:


> Thanks! And is it always pronounced _inna _(or _anna_)? Is that word perceived to be the complementizer meaning 'that', even though it doesn't make any obvious sense here?


Depends on the person I guess. To me the word means 'something iffy', I've never thought of it as meaning 'that'.


----------



## suma

إسكندراني said:


> Depends on the person I guess. To me the word means *'something iffy',* I've never thought of it as meaning 'that'.



Well "iffy" isn't the same as "fishy"
iffy = slang version of very uncertain
fishy = slang version of suspect, spurious, questionable


----------



## إسكندراني

Then it means fishy if you say so.


----------



## TryingToSwallowHansWehr

Does anything have to follow حكاية فيها إنّ?


----------



## إسكندراني

No, nothing usually follows it. And it's الحكاية فيها إنّ or موضوع العربية دي فيه إنّ
We also pronounce the last fatHa


----------



## the_diana

مشبوه, مريب


----------



## A-class-act

Even in Algeria we say الحكاية فيها إنّ. we also say فيها التخ with a stress on the "ت"


----------



## faro_kc

Yes, in Algeria we say الحكاية فيها إن
And recently there is a tendency, particularly among young people, to use a french adjective *louche*, which mean not clear or honest, as a noun intead of إن; i.e. هذي الحكاية فيها اللوش. This expression, however, is very informal in my opinion and I personally don't use it very much. I use فيه إن or مشكوك فيه.


----------

